# Non-Metal Halide Pendants?



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are an CF or PC pendants availabe? I like the look of the hanging pendant lighting, but I don't really want Halides. Could I use one or more hanging lights from say Home Depot and just put screw in CF bulbs in there? I'm not looking to light a big tank, 10 gal for sure maybe 29 gal if it will work. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Im using HQL, which has the same screw as a CF or PC. Here talke a look at the pendants.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

That is exactly what I had in mind. What size tank are those over? Where did you get those pendants?

edit: didn't notice HQL, that's metal halide correct? Would a screw in CF bulb work in that? Is there a website where these are sold that I can go to an look at? Thanks


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

The tank is 100x50x65(h), but as I said the bulbs inside are Mercury Vapor lamp, HQL.

I actually bought it from a friend but, I come across to these in local electricians and lighting shops, frequently. I would be surprised if you cant find these kind of pendants in local electricians. 

Goodluck,


----------

